# Northgate Dam.............



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Was there a couple days ago,forget about it till next spring now...It's so nasty there,the water is dark green with slime built-up on it and very low with warm(water) condition's.... :roll: :-?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Fossilman. Will plan another trip there next year for sure. Has that lake ever been froze out?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

They said four years ago,it had a winter kill..........I guess it does have some good ice-fishing though....


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Correct on the winter Kill, I thought it was three winters ago, but time can fly.

Slime=no fish :eyeroll:


----------

